# what is the difference between BBS RS 070 & 001 ???



## Maciek (Nov 1, 2002)

I own a set of 15 x 8 BBS RS 001. My cousin in Germany has a set of BBS RS 070 in 15 x 8 as well. What is the difference?
thanks


----------



## Maciek (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: what is the difference between BBS RS 070 & 001 ??? (Maciek)*

whatever people, I know you have the answer for me!!!!


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: what is the difference between BBS RS 070 & 001 ??? (Maciek)*

rs001 in 15 inch are supposed to be 15x7 et25 cb 57, factory lip is around 1 full inch and doesn't go in like the rm lips. good fitment on most volkswagen but pushed out a bit more than factory wheels (usually et33-38 or so)

rs070 are basically the same specs 15x7 but et16 so they will stick out more...(possibly wider lip also, not sure on that one, fitment might be marginal because of the offset
if yours are really 15x8, they must have been modded with wider lips or a wider barrel...
ps: if you measure the width of the rims with a tape measurer, it will indeed seem like they are 8 inch wide...you have to measure from within the beads to get an accurate idea
hope this answers your question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

